# Is it normal for my puppy to poop more than ten times in a day?



## Firsttimeowner

Hi

My puppy poops a lot but today it was over ten times and at one time he pooped three times in fourty minutes. They are substential poops too. It is firm in the morning but it gets looser by the end of day until it is almost diarreah like. I have started to change his food these last two days. I mixed a bag of two kilos of food with three cups of his normal food and one cup of the new one. Am I doing it wrong? Shoul I stop the transition or is it normal for them to react like this?
Thanks


----------



## suesdogs15

It can take several weeks for them to settle down after you have changed the puppies food. You are doing right introducing it slowly, I would stop at that mix until his pooing returns to normal again, and then gradually increase it again. It will take a while but better safe than sorry


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Firsttimeowner said:


> Hi
> 
> My puppy poops a lot but today it was over ten times and at one time he pooped three times in fourty minutes. They are substential poops too. It is firm in the morning but it gets looser by the end of day until it is almost diarreah like. I have started to change his food these last two days. I mixed a bag of two kilos of food with three cups of his normal food and one cup of the new one. Am I doing it wrong? Shoul I stop the transition or is it normal for them to react like this?
> Thanks


Depending on age, type of food given,frequency of feeding I believe 1/5 times daily is classed as Normal. These on a normal day average about twice each daily sometimes 3.

What you are describing isnt normal that amount of times especially in a short space of time and if its loose too, I would say he has an upset tum.

Really its better to chage it over a few days to a week, starting day one with a bit less of his normal food and a little of the new, and then each day more of the new and a little less still of the old. If you have mixed it all in together in one go you cant be sure of the exact ratio in each portion.

Personally I would not feed him now until the morning and let him settle down. I usually then feed white boiled rice, boiled or grilled chicken no skin, or alternatives white boiled fish (checked for bones) with it or even plain scrambled egg no milk. Its a light resting easily digestible diet. You usually see improvement after 24/36 hours I then keep them on it until back to normal completely and probably another day to make sure.

Make sure he has fresh water available and encourage him to drink regularly its important if he is losing extra fluids.


----------



## Firsttimeowner

He is ten weeks old and is fed four times a day. This will sound silly but do you feed only rice or mix it with his food? I was thinking feeding him that dose for a week then increase the amount of new food. I feel sorry for the puppy. How long should I wait to decide if he is not tolerent to his new food?


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Firsttimeowner said:


> He is ten weeks old and is fed four times a day. This will sound silly but do you feed only rice or mix it with his food? I was thinking feeding him that dose for a week then increase the amount of new food. I feel sorry for the puppy. How long should I wait to decide if he is not tolerent to his new food?


The resting diet is rice white plain boiled mixed with boiled or grilled chicken no skin because the skin is full of fat, or you can do some boiled white fish instead of the chicken (check for the small bones though) or you can do plain scrambled egg no milk and mix that in with the rice. If you dont want to use rice some people use plain boiled potato instead, chicken, fish and even the plain scrambled egg is easy to digest.

The thing is the more you mess about chopping and changing the more you can upset them. Usually if you are trying a diet you have to really give it at least 4/6 weeks.

Is all his wormings up to date? A worm load can give pups diarrhoea.


----------



## Firsttimeowner

Thanks. He has been wormed and is due again in july as vet said to worm every month until he s six months old.


----------



## whitefire

if he is on dry then yes, if he is overfed then yes, if he is on a 'poor' quality dry kibble then yes, if you mix kibble and tinned wet food (later in the day) then yes. if you feed his food and treat heavily during the day then yes 

i can always tell what has been fed by the poo. it's like a conveyer belt in as food one end and out exactly in the same order the other end 

if there are no other obvious health problems then you need to assess his nutrition. :crazy:


----------



## Bobbie

I also think ten times in a day is a bit much I wouldn't think a pup could hold that much anyway. When my rough was very ill a few years ago now with colitis he didn't poo that much. I think you do need to take a look at what you are feeding him.


----------



## Firsttimeowner

On the guidelines of james well beloved they say to feed 345 g a day as he s a boxer. I feed him 300 grammes. When I started to mix with the other food he still have the same amount in total. He was having loose poohs with james well beloved too. If i feed him on rice is it for all meals or a few and for how long? After that do I carry on with the transition or shall I give him the new food straight away? Sorry if I sound thick but am totally clueless. He has no other food apart from a few kibbles( same as his food) for training.


----------



## mollymo

Firsttimeowner said:


> He is ten weeks old and is fed four times a day. This will sound silly but do you feed only rice or mix it with his food? I was thinking feeding him that dose for a week then increase the amount of new food. I feel sorry for the puppy. How long should I wait to decide if he is not tolerent to his new food?


No its not normal for pup to poop 10 times a day  Was he ok on his other food and why did you change so soon at 10weeks as pups dont take to change of foods very well at a young age

If he was ok on his food he came on then I would personally continue with it untill he is little older as you will cause yourself and pup problems by changing too soon....and if he is pooping too often then thats usualy a sign of being over fed by pooping hard in the morning and loose at the end of the day...so maybe smaller portions of kibble with some scrambled egg for a while


----------



## Firsttimeowner

Well he was having loose poos too with James Well Beloved too. That is why I wanted to change his food. For the portions. I already give him less than recommended and he is always hungry and will eat anything he can find on the floor, grass, leaves .... I am discouraging him not to eat them but some still are eaten. He also eats like there is no tomorrow and he has bad gases too. All that with James well beloved. When I picked the puppy up they all had diareah but the breeder said because they had goat milk.


----------



## Sarahferret

If all the litter had bad tums, and he's not been right since you got him, I'd be getting him checked at the vet. Sounds like there is more wrong than just a food issue.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Firsttimeowner said:


> Well he was having loose poos too with James Well Beloved too. That is why I wanted to change his food. For the portions. I already give him less than recommended and he is always hungry and will eat anything he can find on the floor, grass, leaves .... I am discouraging him not to eat them but some still are eaten. He also eats like there is no tomorrow and he has bad gases too. All that with James well beloved. When I picked the puppy up they all had diareah but the breeder said because they had goat milk.


To be honest now you have said they had diarrhoea when you picked him I would be suspicious. some breeders do give goats milk because Cows milk can cause problems in dogs because its not uncommon for a lot of dogs too have an intolerance due to the lactose in cows milk, goats milk on the other hand is more hypo allergenic and usually in a lot of dogs fine.

Pups can get loose or a bit of diarrhoea from stress on leaving mum and littermates its not unusual and usually settles, but if he had diarrhoea even before you started, then the added stress, then choping and changing diet which in itself can give diarrhoea in some respects its not surprising he is having trouble.

Are you sure she gave him a proper worming programe from 2/3 weeks old and every 2/3 weeks until you picked him up? Worms will give pups diarrhoea and often with a worm load they tend to be always hungry. They usually tend to have pot round bellies if they have a worm load. There are also other protozoan parasites that pups can have coccidia and gardia and depending on what he has been wormed with not many wormers cover these although Panacur paste does. Even then you have to give a longer continued course then you do for worming, they can also have bacterial infections too.

Personally I would put him on plain boiled rice and get him some chicken and boil it (no skin) or instead of the chicken get some white fish boil it and check for bones and give him that with the rice, keep him on it for 24 hours and see if you are starting to get an improvement. If you do carry on with that until he is completely back to normal. Then keep him on it for another day to make sure and then put him back on his kibble and see how it goes.

If you dont get any improvement after 24/36 hours pop him to the vet, likewise if the diarrhoea gets worse in the next 24 hours, and/or he developes other symptoms likes being lethargic or depressed, and vomitting then consult your vet straight away.

Its essential that he is drinking plenty of water. If he continues to toilet as much as he was and its loose and watery and he isnt drinking enough again you need to get the vet to check him over, de-hydration in pups is not good.

Even if he starts to improve,and you havent already I would take him to the vets anyway to get a health check, tbh Im not impressed with the Breeder sending pups to their new homes knowing that they all have diarrrhoea.


----------



## Firsttimeowner

I admit we have been naive when we bought him. We paid a lot of money and I am wondering if the breeder is not a puppy farmer as they had two litters of boxers and two of labradors. I have no health paper she was supposed to send me and other things that thinking of it should have raised alarm. The vet said he was in good health and he had his second jab on wednesday. The breeder wormed him but the vet said it was a rubbish one so he had another one and is due third of july. Do you think i should take a sample of his poo to have it examined? He doesnt drink a lot, I try to encourage him but when he does it is for a little while. The vet said to wait two weeks and bring him back. He had days when his poos were fine all day. Yesterday was weird as he pooed over ten times. Today he went seven times and he will probably go oncee more before bed, which is his usual. But he is in good form all day.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Firsttimeowner said:


> I admit we have been naive when we bought him. We paid a lot of money and I am wondering if the breeder is not a puppy farmer as they had two litters of boxers and two of labradors. I have no health paper she was supposed to send me and other things that thinking of it should have raised alarm. The vet said he was in good health and he had his second jab on wednesday. The breeder wormed him but the vet said it was a rubbish one so he had another one and is due third of july. Do you think i should take a sample of his poo to have it examined? He doesnt drink a lot, I try to encourage him but when he does it is for a little while. The vet said to wait two weeks and bring him back. He had days when his poos were fine all day. Yesterday was weird as he pooed over ten times. Today he went seven times and he will probably go oncee more before bed, which is his usual. But he is in good form all day.


Dont beat yourself up over the breeder you are not the first and wont be the last. Do you mean his pedigree and Kennel club registration papers, assuming he is supposed to be kennel club registered?

Usually when this lot have loose motions or diarrhoea with no other symptoms and otherwise well and themselves tbh all I do is miss a meal and give them chicken or fish and rice, if its improved by the next day even if not normal usually its nothing to worry about. He could have had a bit of a bug even when you got him, just like us they can get stomach bugs and upsets an then it just could have been made worse by the stress of relocating and then all the changes in food.

Personally I would try that, if he improves and it stops and then you put him back on his kibble and then it all settles then fine. If not and it persists or re-occurs then speak to the vet and maybe think about doing a 3 day fecal sample.
If you take 3 samples from 3 different poops over three consequetive days then there is less chance of missing anything. They then check it out for all sorts of parrasites inclusing the protozoan ones, bacteria, yeast over growth the lot.


----------



## Firsttimeowner

I have his pedigree and kc papers but not the health screen checks from parents. We didnt pick the dog he was the only one not sold for that litter. We saw the mum although we couldnt guarantee it was her but she was behind a gate. But the other litter puppies all had diarrohea. His stools became better after a few days and after that it became soft. It is not diarreah any more but mushy. I gave him rice and scrambled egg for his last two meals and he didnt poo before bed. Hope this is a good sign. Will let uou know how it goes. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Firsttimeowner said:


> I have his pedigree and kc papers but not the health screen checks from parents. We didnt pick the dog he was the only one not sold for that litter. We saw the mum although we couldnt guarantee it was her but she was behind a gate. But the other litter puppies all had diarrohea. His stools became better after a few days and after that it became soft. It is not diarreah any more but mushy. I gave him rice and scrambled egg for his last two meals and he didnt poo before bed. Hope this is a good sign. Will let uou know how it goes. Thanks for the advice.


You should be able to check what tests his parents had if it was done through the BVA/KC Health testing, you have the pedigree so know the parents KC registered Names, actually thinking about it if you have his KC registration papers Ive a feeling the parents details and any health tests they have ddone should be on there.
Health Test Results Finder

If its easing up and gone from slop to more formed (only dog owners can have this conversation) and the frequency and amount of times is slowing down then I would say looks like your getting there, continue to keep him on the light resting diet I would say.


----------



## Firsttimeowner

Sled dog hotel said:


> You should be able to check what tests his parents had if it was done through the BVA/KC Health testing, you have the pedigree so know the parents KC registered Names, actually thinking about it if you have his KC registration papers Ive a feeling the parents details and any health tests they have ddone should be on there.
> Health Test Results Finder
> 
> If its easing up and gone from slop to more formed (only dog owners can have this conversation) and the frequency and amount of times is slowing down then I would say looks like your getting there, continue to keep him on the light resting diet I would say.


His poos are better now but for how long I dont know. Yesterday though, he started coughing like something was stuck in his mouth but I cant see anything. He coughs like that in the morning and evening but in the day not too much unless he barks. I will ring the vet see what he says. I read on the internet and it could be kennel cough or some heart problem, which boxers are known from.
When I put the name of his mum and dad on the Kc websites, it says they have no information on health screening. Which I find disgusting as she said they were both tested and they were clear but she didnt have the papers with her, she would send them, which she never did. So as soon as he can he will be tested to put our mind at rest.
He is a good dog and for eleven weeks old he is doing well as his nipping has gone down a lot but he is still very stubborn ( must be in our family blood lol)
I just want him to be healthy


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Firsttimeowner said:


> His poos are better now but for how long I dont know. Yesterday though, he started coughing like something was stuck in his mouth but I cant see anything. He coughs like that in the morning and evening but in the day not too much unless he barks. I will ring the vet see what he says. I read on the internet and it could be kennel cough or some heart problem, which boxers are known from.
> When I put the name of his mum and dad on the Kc websites, it says they have no information on health screening. Which I find disgusting as she said they were both tested and they were clear but she didnt have the papers with her, she would send them, which she never did. So as soon as he can he will be tested to put our mind at rest.
> He is a good dog and for eleven weeks old he is doing well as his nipping has gone down a lot but he is still very stubborn ( must be in our family blood lol)
> I just want him to be healthy


could be kennel cough I agree, but I also agree that boxers do have heart diseases too. Hopefully it is just kennel cough it can spread like wild fire and easil picked up. I would do what you are doing and phone the vet.

Dixon has kennel cough - YouTube

This is an example of kennel cough.


----------



## Firsttimeowner

Yes it sounds like that. But it s mostly in the morning. Am taking him to the vet tomorrow. Tried to film him but he stopped befofe I had time. Will try tomorrow.


----------



## Firsttimeowner

Took Benji to the vet and it is kennel cough. He has not been out apart from the garden on the lead so wonder where he could have got it! My cat has a runny nose so it could be her. He is on antibiotics but cant go out for another two weeks. I am desperate to sociolize him but so far no luck. He was thrilled to see the vet so I think he s quite sociable but at almost twelve weeks old he hasnt been in contact with anybody or any dogs 
His poos are better although still soft but vet said to reduce his food and that he s just a very greedy boy! He also pointed out we have a very lively boy which is why I cant wait to take him out but I ll have to be patient!


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Firsttimeowner said:


> Took Benji to the vet and it is kennel cough. He has not been out apart from the garden on the lead so wonder where he could have got it! My cat has a runny nose so it could be her. He is on antibiotics but cant go out for another two weeks. I am desperate to sociolize him but so far no luck. He was thrilled to see the vet so I think he s quite sociable but at almost twelve weeks old he hasnt been in contact with anybody or any dogs
> His poos are better although still soft but vet said to reduce his food and that he s just a very greedy boy! He also pointed out we have a very lively boy which is why I cant wait to take him out but I ll have to be patient!


Last thing you need isnt it. Hoping the time goes quickly and you can get him back socialising. Have you arranged a puppy class? If you havent that will help. Some have a bit of a waiting list, so migh be worth booking him in now to start in a few weeks when he is better.

Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK should find one in your area.


----------



## Firsttimeowner

Thanks  am trying to book him for a puppy class!


----------

